

Ask: What is the best blogging platform?  - Rhapso

I am new to the blogosphere and wondering the best place to get started.
Honestly I am looking for a way to "get off" the social network grid, perhaps connecting to Facebook and twitter via APIs but not having an explicit account.
======
philwelch
WordPress has an awful security record:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1328583>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=806910>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1328261>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=354254>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1328401>

------
alanthonyc
You should also check out Posterous.

------
Unseelie
I've tried wordpress and Blogspot, and prefer blogspot, found its presentation
slightly more customizable. It isn't, exactly, what I would like, but I can't
say I'm willing to design my own. If I was, I'd consider finding free hosting,
or hosting with a right side banner add, plopping a blog in the middle, and a
microblogg feed on the left, because most of what I say doesn't have the depth
of prose to really be called a 'blog'.

------
vlad
Try installing wordpress 3.0 release candidate locally on XAMPP, then upload
your blog to cheap web hosting once you have a minimum viable blog (MVB.)

------
csomar
depends on your needs.

Wordpress: You get the power of manipulating the Server Side freely. Think
plug-ins, widgets, Ajax... You host it yourself.

Blogspot: You only have JavaScript and few Server side commands. Good for
simple blogging. They host it for you. Secure hosting that handle effectively
massive traffic.

Others (Like posterous, tumblr...): You are limited, some how. I prefer to
stay away from them, as they may surprise me with new rules.

------
nyrath
[http://venturefizz.com/blog/ten-steps-build-basic-content-
hu...](http://venturefizz.com/blog/ten-steps-build-basic-content-hub)

------
pramit
I created Bighow.com as a multipurpose Blogging platform [share news, resumes,
classifieds etc.] - News Platform [team of news editors] in 2007.

------
crazydiamond
blogspot, wordpress, tumblr, posterous

You can get a free account on all these. There's also blogsome and
livejournal, but not as good as the above.

------
risotto
Tumblr

------
ddemchuk
Wordpress by far. You can get hosting for as low as $15/6 months that should
do just fine for your initial efforts (I've gotten hosting from ASmallOrange
at that price). Wordpress has the largest number of plugins and themes that
can basically turn it into anything you need it to.

------
underdesign
Best? 'Best' means many things to many people. If you think 'Best' means
ownership of the code and server, install WordPress. If 'best' means quicker
Google Rankings, some suggest Blogger as the choice. If you want easy-to-use
and quick-to-deploy, others might suggest Posterous.

I've used and demoed them all. Your mileage may vary.

